# What is a superset?



## AndroSport

*I saw this posted somewhere and thought it may be good for some of the new guys who might be reading our logs and routines but might not know how some of this works. This will give a basic outline... the fundamentals of super setting. 

I am sure there are some errors/inconsistencies but it is nonetheless good for someone new to use to get started with the idea.

Enjoy!

-Andro*


WHAT IS A SUPERSET?

Bodybuilders use a number of specialized training systems to make their workouts as productive as possible. A training system is a specific arrangement of sets, reps and exercise performance designed to make exercises sufficiently challenging so they trigger muscle growth -- a process called hypertrophy. One such training system is supersets. There are a number of variations of this training system, but the common feature in all superset variations is that exercises are paired and performed back-to-back with no rest in between.

Regular Supersets

A regular superset involves performing two similar exercises back-to-back with no rest in between. This extends the duration of the set and ensures that the target muscles work harder than normal. Examples of regular supersets include squats followed by lunges, bench press followed by pushups and situps followed by planks. As muscles are fatigued by the first exercise, the second exercise will normally require less resistance or be performed for fewer repetitions than if it was performed first.

Opposing Supersets

In this superset variation, also called antagonistic supersets, exercises are performed for opposing muscle groups -- for example, shoulder presses followed by lat pulldowns or leg extensions followed by leg curls. This type of superset allows for a lot of work to be done in a short time as each exercise provides an active rest from the other one within the pair. Because of something called reciprocal inhibition, opposing supersets allow for enhanced muscle recovery between exercises. When one muscle contracts, the other must relax -- this is the essence of reciprocal inhibition. By performing exercises in opposing pairs, each muscle will recover more quickly.

Pre-exhaust Supersets

In most exercises, there is generally a weak link muscle that will fail before the target muscle. In pressing exercises, this is usually the triceps, and in pulling exercises, this is the biceps. Pre-exhaust gets around this problem by keeping the weaker muscles that would normally fail first in reserve and only using them in the second exercise. The main muscle is therefore pre-exhausted by the first exercise. Examples of pre-exhaust supersets include dumbbell flies performed before bench presses, dumbbell pullovers performed before lat pulldowns and dumbbell front raises performed before shoulder presses.

Lower-body/Upper-body Supersets

Weight training is not normally associated with cardiovascular fitness, but by utilizing lower-body/upper-body supersets you can get an effective cardio workout despite not performing any specific cardiovascular exercise. Simply perform a compound lower-body exercise and follow it immediately with an upper-body exercise. The initial lower body exercise will drive your heart rate up, and the exercise immediately following will keep it up. This type of superset works like interval training -- an effective type of cardio training system. Examples of this type of superset include squats followed by dumbbell bench presses, lunges followed by lat pulldowns or deadlifts followed by shoulder presses. Lower-body/upper-body supersets are most effective when performed using moderate to high repetitions -- between 12 and 20.


----------



## Bro Bundy

sticky! Good post


----------



## Jada

wow great post andro! alot of great info there.


----------



## AlphaD

Informative, Andro, thanks for posting up!


----------



## SuperBane

Now all we need to do is get POB to do a sticky on volume training for powerlifters seeing as he as Sheiko fan.
High volume = Bodybuilding! LOL


----------



## jackparker

Supersets are used for enhancing your body building efforts and it is an advanced training exercise routine that you do at a time. There is no gap between two exercise and they are done one after other. It depends on your workout plan and your body that what type of exercise you needs to follow in your superset.


----------



## Introyble

jackparker said:


> Supersets are used for enhancing your body building efforts and it is an advanced training exercise routine that you do at a time. There is no gap between two exercise and they are done one after other. It depends on your workout plan and your body that what type of exercise you needs to follow in your superset.



Isn't that what he said in the OP?

Hammer Strength Incline Press (1 of everybody's favorite exercises) followed by HS Wide Chest will shred your pecs!


----------



## bigrig

Great info, here lately I've been super setting almost all of my workouts....keeps my heart rate up and I am absolutely dead afterwards!


----------



## Maintenance Man

I think Id like to incorporate more of the opposing super sets to my legs and arms. Great read!!!


----------



## graniteman

Unfortunately I think we'll be switching over to these soon... lol    Great workout


----------



## Big Worm

It's a regular set but for homos. Thuper!


----------



## aimHiGH

^^^^lmao thanks for the info andro


----------



## tjt011

I've always found that supersets lead me to get the most shredded from the on/off trauma I put my muscles through


----------



## tjt011

lol, as long as it works I guess


----------



## Mike Arnold

Thanks for your post bro!


----------



## saltylifter

good information man. always good to know how to mix things up for new growth.


----------



## waviniron

Great post dude, this will help tons of people. I recently made a video of a good arm superset: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ1vt2p3D0 It has really helped me and I want it to help people too just like how your post helped people


----------



## Maintenance Man

waviniron said:


> Great post dude, this will help tons of people. I recently made a video of a good arm superset: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ1vt2p3D0 It has really helped me and I want it to help people too just like how your post helped people



Jesus Christ another video??? You found a way to sneak one in w/o making another thread telling us how awesome you are tho. Stop trolling for subscribers here. No one gives a fukk.


----------



## BelaDublin

interesting


----------



## Leeshaun888

I live doing supersets but when I switch to heavy it kills me


----------



## PZT

It’s kinda like ass to mouth


----------



## erichamm1

AndroSport said:


> *I saw this posted somewhere and thought it may be good for some of the new guys who might be reading our logs and routines but might not know how some of this works. This will give a basic outline... the fundamentals of super setting.
> 
> I am sure there are some errors/inconsistencies but it is nonetheless good for someone new to use to get started with the idea.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Andro*
> 
> 
> WHAT IS A SUPERSET?
> 
> Bodybuilders use a number of specialized training systems to make their workouts as productive as possible. A training system is a specific arrangement of sets, reps and exercise performance designed to make exercises sufficiently challenging so they trigger muscle growth -- a process called hypertrophy. One such training system is supersets. There are a number of variations of this training system, but the common feature in all superset variations is that exercises are paired and performed back-to-back with no rest in between.
> 
> Regular Supersets
> 
> A regular superset involves performing two similar exercises back-to-back with no rest in between. This extends the duration of the set and ensures that the target muscles work harder than normal. Examples of regular supersets include squats followed by lunges, bench press followed by pushups and situps followed by planks. As muscles are fatigued by the first exercise, the second exercise will normally require less resistance or be performed for fewer repetitions than if it was performed first.
> 
> Opposing Supersets
> 
> In this superset variation, also called antagonistic supersets, exercises are performed for opposing muscle groups -- for example, shoulder presses followed by lat pulldowns or leg extensions followed by leg curls. This type of superset allows for a lot of work to be done in a short time as each exercise provides an active rest from the other one within the pair. Because of something called reciprocal inhibition, opposing supersets allow for enhanced muscle recovery between exercises. When one muscle contracts, the other must relax -- this is the essence of reciprocal inhibition. By performing exercises in opposing pairs, each muscle will recover more quickly.
> 
> Pre-exhaust Supersets
> 
> In most exercises, there is generally a weak link muscle that will fail before the target muscle. In pressing exercises, this is usually the triceps, and in pulling exercises, this is the biceps. Pre-exhaust gets around this problem by keeping the weaker muscles that would normally fail first in reserve and only using them in the second exercise. The main muscle is therefore pre-exhausted by the first exercise. Examples of pre-exhaust supersets include dumbbell flies performed before bench presses, dumbbell pullovers performed before lat pulldowns and dumbbell front raises performed before shoulder presses.
> 
> Lower-body/Upper-body Supersets
> 
> Weight training is not normally associated with cardiovascular fitness, but by utilizing lower-body/upper-body supersets you can get an effective cardio workout despite not performing any specific cardiovascular exercise. Simply perform a compound lower-body exercise and follow it immediately with an upper-body exercise. The initial lower body exercise will drive your heart rate up, and the exercise immediately following will keep it up. This type of superset works like interval training -- an effective type of cardio training system. Examples of this type of superset include squats followed by dumbbell bench presses, lunges followed by lat pulldowns or deadlifts followed by shoulder presses. Lower-body/upper-body supersets are most effective when performed using moderate to high repetitions -- between 12 and 20.


Great post


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> It’s kinda like ass to mouth



We some booty eating fools


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Good read, appreciate it


----------



## RiR0

It’s a great way to make the second exercise less effective


----------



## buck

What people these days call supersets were called giant sets for decades. Made things easier when a rem didn't have many different meanings.


----------



## RiR0

buck said:


> What people these days call supersets were called giant sets for decades. Made things easier when a rem didn't have many different meanings.


No a giant set is 3-4 exercises a superset is 2


----------



## buck

RiR0 said:


> No a giant set is 3-4 exercises a superset is 2


For decades a giant set was  usually 3 of more sets for the same muscle. A superset  always involved working antagonistic muscles not the same muscle for all sets. In the last decade or 2 the meanings have been convoluted.








						The Weider Principles - A Complete Analysis
					

Few people have had the impact on the world of fitness, and more specifically the sport of bodybuilding, than Joe Weider.




					www.tigerfitness.com


----------



## RiR0

buck said:


> For decades a giant set was  usually 3 of more sets for the same muscle. A superset  always involved working antagonistic muscles not the same muscle for all sets. In the last decade or 2 the meanings have been convoluted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Weider Principles - A Complete Analysis
> 
> 
> Few people have had the impact on the world of fitness, and more specifically the sport of bodybuilding, than Joe Weider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tigerfitness.com


So 3 or more exercises then? A superset also doesn’t have to be antagonistic. It’s just literally what a superset abd a giant set is
Good thing the plagiarized Weider principals aren’t the end all be all


----------



## buck

RiR0 said:


> So 3 or more exercises then? A superset also doesn’t have to be antagonistic. It’s just literally what a superset abd a giant set is
> Good thing the plagiarized Weider principals aren’t the end all be all


People just renamed things what they want people call ant 2 or more excersices for any part a super set. But that is not how it stared out or how it was for decades.


----------



## ATLRigger

Alright so, for quad-dominant people, what kind of superset would help eliminate the quads in the second set (allowing for ham and glute engagement)?
Maybe some leg presses first, followed by Bulgarian splits?


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> Alright so, for quad-dominant people, what kind of superset would help eliminate the quads in the second set (allowing for ham and glute engagement)?
> Maybe some leg presses first, followed by Bulgarian splits?


A hinge movement or a hamstring isolation movement, like a leg curl.


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ said:


> A hinge movement or a hamstring isolation movement, like a leg curl.


So squats followed by that ham movement ?


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> So squats followed by that ham movement ?


I personally wouldn't do that. I'd be dead after a set of squats. But if you want to target hamstrings, it would work. 

I personally don't superset. I may ALTERNATE sets for non competing muscles though.


----------

